# I like you just a little bit more than a simple friend



## beenni

Can anybody help me with the following translation? (I'd prefer the text to be written in hebrew with a transliteration). Many thanks. This is the text:

_I saw you today and I wanted to tell you I like you just a little bit more than a simple friend but we finally talked about other people and food. I don't know what's happing with me right now. Should I say I love the way you are? Read it but never answer it._ 

It's a bit long but I need to send these words. Thanks againg for being patient with freaks like me...


----------



## ks20495

You need to specify the gender of the person you're addressing and your gender.


----------



## beenni

LOL. English is so ambiguous. 
It is a he. 
Thanks for your help again.


----------



## Nunty

And are you a he or a she? We are not nosey; it is necessary for the translation.


----------



## beenni

I am a he, too.
Thanks.

This has somehow the look of becoming a soap opera episode.

PS: so in Hebrew you can never be ambiguous?


----------



## origumi

My proposal, assuming that you want it to sound simple speech, as a young Israeli would talk:

פגשתי אותך היום ורציתי להגיד לך שאני מרגיש כלפיך קצת יותר משלסתם ידיד אבל בסוף דיברנו על כל מיני אנשים ואוכל. אני לא יודע מה קורה איתי עכשיו. כדאי להגיד שאני אוהב אותך איך שאתה? תקרא אבל אל תענה.

pagashti otkha hayom veratziti lehagid lekha sheani margish klapekha ktzat yoter mishelestam yadid aval basof dibarnu al kol miney anashim veokhel. ani lo yodea ma kore iti akhshav. keday lehagid lekha sheani ohev otkha ech sheata? tikra aval al taane.

tz = the sound of "ts" in English "cats"
kh = similar to Spanish "j"
ea, aa = two separate vowels


----------



## beenni

Many, many thanks.


----------



## ks20495

Just in case you read IPA...(I'm procastinating )
[pa'gaʃti ?ot'χa ha'yom veʁa't͡siti leha'gid le'χa ʃe?a'ni maʁ'giʃ kla'peχa 'joteʁ ˌmiʃele'stam je'did ?a'val ba'sof di'baʁnu ?al kol mi'ne ?ana'ʃim ve'?oχel. ?a'ni lo jo'de?a ma ko'ʁe ?i'ti ?aχ'ʃav. ke'daj leha'gid le'χa ʃe?a'ni ?o'hev ot'χa kmo ʃe?a'ta? tik'ʁa ?aval ?al ta?ane]


----------



## amikama

origumi said:


> פגשתי אותך היום ורציתי להגיד לך שאני מרגיש כלפיך קצת יותר *משלסתם *ידיד [...]


משלסתם?  I'm sorry, but I don't find it natural at all; I would say that it looks awkward, as if there is a mistake in this word.

I would say (and write):
אני מרגיש כלפיך קצת יותר מאשר כלפי סתם ידיד.
I think it's clearer and more natural.


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> משלסתם?  I'm sorry, but I don't find it natural at all; I would say that it looks awkward, as if there is a mistake in this word.


I agree, but considering the alternative of using אשר, an uncommon word in everyday language, משלסתם is not worse. Maybe מלסתם is more natural and probable.


----------



## amikama

origumi said:


> I agree, but considering the alternative of using אשר, an uncommon word in everyday language, משלסתם is not worse. Maybe מלסתם is more natural and probable.


Maybe אשר is uncommon in everyday language, but there are few cases where אשר is a better choice than ש' הזיקה. Our case is one of them, IMHO.

מלסתם is maybe better, but still sounds unnatural to me in the given context.
אני מרגיש כלפיך קצת יותר מלסתם ידיד...
No, it doesn't work.

My _shnekel_.


----------



## ks20495

I think the real problem is that it's hard to directly translate "I like you more than a friend" into Hebrew.

I think we'd probably say, "בשבילי/בעיניי אתה יותר מסתם ידיד".


----------

